

Looking for feedback on seats.io - interactive seating charts - mroloux
http://seats.io

======
kbar13

      HTTP/1.1 502 Bad Gateway
    

google cache I guess:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:cdZ_oho...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:cdZ_ohoXalMJ:https://seats.io/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

